
Proton: Multitouch Gestures as Regular Expressions [pdf] - mjswensen
http://graphics.pixar.com/library/ProtonChi/paper.pdf
======
melling
How long before gestures move off the screen surface? This technology got off
to an exciting start but it quickly hit a wall. It was disappointing, for
example, when Microsoft had to unbundle the Kinect.

Microsoft's Kinect - 2010

Leap Motion - 2010

Intel Real Sense - [http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/architecture-and-
tech...](http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/architecture-and-
technology/realsense-overview.html)

Google's Soli chip - 2016 -
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QNiZfSsPc0](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QNiZfSsPc0)

Google's Touch Sensitive Fabric: [http://www.wired.com/2015/05/google-atap-
project-soli-gestur...](http://www.wired.com/2015/05/google-atap-project-soli-
gesture-technology/)

~~~
i_am_ralpht
When the basic essential interactions like "select" feel natural and
unambiguous -- holding your hand in place for Kinect wasn't a good replacement
for "click"/"tap".

~~~
mcphage
The future is fingerguns. "Pew pew to open program".

------
epaga
Here it is as a Github project:
[https://github.com/ucbvislab/Proton](https://github.com/ucbvislab/Proton)

------
TeeWEE
Really really good article. These kind of easy to understand research results,
but hard to think of yourselve are often the best. Respect

------
agumonkey
Damn, I wondered about that back in college, except my teachers hated grammars
and regexps.

